# Male Bashing is totally OK



## domonkoz (Sep 17, 2011)

something I blogged about, didn't spark the debate i was hoping for so I wanted to see what you all thought about this.  Enjoy

------------------------------------

In a recent documentary, the sitcom Everybody Loves Raymond--repackaged for a Russian audience, was sent over to the impoverished country to fill their desperate void-filled lives with the hilarious banter of a vociferous New York family-- sort of quirkiness supplement for the severe deficiency inherent in the stoic Russian culture.

The movie takes a humorous turn when the Rusky focus groups reject the sitcom like Chinese vodka, bewildered by the protagonists lack of balls, guts or aptitude at even the simplest of tasks. This could not be a man cowering in his kitchen as his wife belittles him and drills him for answers like an Afghani terrorist. It was almost as if the shows premise was propagandists against the male race; that men were nothing more than stammering ineffectual creatures, incapable of dressing themselves without female omnipotence to guide them like trauma stricken children. Obviously the show did not work for Russia until at least a trace of male competence was sprinkled onto the script.

Of course, Raymond himself is not the only one championing the crown of cowering impotence. Modern television is plagued with these homo-defectus flinchers across the cable spectrum. The concrete foundation these programs are built on is the man using his foot for target practice for 30 minutes while he puts his other foot in his mouth, until his choke chain is tugged violently until his blundering subsides. Short bursts of comedic machismo followed predictably by long apologies for being such a recurring idiot, where even the most simple task like changing a light bulb results in a torrent of calamity rivaling Chernobyl. 


This uncouth doofus has also wandered haplessly into commercials as well, gracing us with his sputtering incompetence while he revels in the excitement of being allowed to have some new toy he can watch his silly sports on. There is literally hundreds of these comercials where the man acts like a total moronic baffoon, until he is caught and scowled and emasculated thruroughly. And if this doens't register, heres a long parade of eunachs for your amusement.

So why then is Jack Bauer twisting Muslim nipples and pistol whipping people if American men are such watered-down whelps on television? Well a few glimmers of male competence exist for CIA agents, cops and drug dealers, but for the average working man? Not so much. 

Being cast as a married man on any television show besides Mad Men is a sentence to be neutered, lobotomized and blindfolded. Prepare to spend a lot of time moping, begging for forgiveness and failing miserably at any endeavor you may be stupid enough to attempt. And prepare to have this all happen while a Woman with a permanent I told you so visage glares at you in disgust.


For me there is no love lost for the era of male dominance and the lost art of the over the martini backhand maneuver. Reverting to the McCarthy era that so many disenfranchised old men gush over would be a serious misstep towards a fair world. As bad as I told you so is, because I said so isnt much better. 


The average sitcom producers views on marriage are uncompromising with few exceptions. The pendulum has swung from overbearing controlling husbands, to overbearing controlling wives. Its become criminal to paint any female persona as anything less than the thundering goddess she is. Her rare faults are absolved with ease and completely overshadowed by the towering abyss of male folly stumbling after her, struggling to free himself with whatever social bear trap he has caught himself in. 

With feminism and racial equality groups combating anything that makes them look bad in anyway, it seems the only safe target for ridicule is white males, and if you're the slightly bolder producer, black men. But women have become infallible bastions of divine order and reason; leaving the medias misandry to march on. 

Television is the guiding rudder of the social zeitgeist and has turned marriage into a euphemism for defeat and misery with speckles of reward, like a cookie after a violent prison rape. Maybe it is just defeat; maybe the networks are just giving us what we want; identifiable suffering. This newly discovered truth that married men are at their base loyal, but ultimately useless beyond a paycheck and ungrounded in reality. At the end of the day, their patient wives love their idiot husbands, and men love them back because they can cook an omelet without causing a nuclear holocaust.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2011)

Your shoelace is untied.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Your shoelace is untied.



Or the fly is unzipped.


----------



## domonkoz (Sep 17, 2011)

not sure what the cryptic analogies are inffering, looks fairly pointless though.


----------



## domonkoz (Sep 17, 2011)

This video also drives the point home.  This is some indisputable proof of Sexism.

[youtube]j7U0r7vIrgM[/youtube]


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2011)

domonkoz said:


> not sure what the cryptic analogies are inffering, *looks fairly pointless though.*



No it doesn't........


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2011)

> This could not be a man cowering in his kitchen as his wife belittles him and drills him for answers like an Afghani terrorist.




The thing the n00b is ignoring is that these tv shows make women look like controlling bitches. 

For some reason he doesn't have a problem with that, maybe because he believes it.

TV makes everyone look stupid.


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2011)

And yet somehow I still feel like I won the genetic lottery being born an American white male.

But wutaya gonna do?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't watch these show ,so I rule the house with my dangling modifier


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> And yet somehow I still feel like I won the genetic lottery being born an American white male.
> 
> But wutaya gonna do?



Wait!  Aren't you a gay Hispanic, black mix Hebrew transvestite who belongs to the Christian Identity?


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> And yet somehow I still feel like I won the genetic lottery being born an American white male.
> 
> But wutaya gonna do?



Is there is a stupidity gene?


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2011)

percysunshine said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > And yet somehow I still feel like I won the genetic lottery being born an American white male.
> ...





Is there a sour grapes gene?


----------



## manifold (Sep 17, 2011)

I really won't know what to make of this alleged injustice until Shogun takes a break from pounding mudholes to drop by and give us his opinion.


----------



## percysunshine (Sep 17, 2011)

manifold said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



Viticulture 101.

Viticulture - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Your shoelace is untied.



completely biblical... 



domonkoz said:


> something I blogged about, didn't spark the debate i was hoping for so I wanted to see what you all thought about this.  Enjoy
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...




I don't watch much tv and most likely never have. It sometimes seems to  offer the most extreme and then yet it also offers a depth that is too often completely missed for the distracting beautiful people it utilizes.

Belittling men and women isn't always what I see when that is the first and foremost impression of the show/movie. Example... In the movie Insidious the vaporous woman within the midst of the leading male character's mind represented so many potential things but ultimately the perception of each movie goer uses such accordingly to what they've already had as their experience(s) through out life. 

If a show/movie is designed specifically to poke at a fe/male figure it may be necessary to look at the shadows or through such to perhaps better understand the underlying meanings of the show/movie.

It is a sad truth, however, that belittling wo/men is the method most used to empower the under [ dog ]. It should not have to be so, ideally.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2011)

Ravi said:


> > This could not be a man cowering in his kitchen as his wife belittles him and drills him for answers like an Afghani terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Including the viewing audience.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 17, 2011)

domonkoz said:


> not sure what the cryptic analogies are inffering, looks fairly pointless though.



We were just giving the thread and the author its proper amount of meaning.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I miss Ralph Kramden


----------



## Ravi (Sep 17, 2011)

Ralph Kramden: Well, let me tell you something, I had some chances, too, you know, before I married you!
Alice Kramden: Ha ha!
Ralph Kramden: Don't laugh Alice, there were plenty of girls crazy about me and you know it. Every time I went down to the beach they used to crowd around me.
Alice Kramden: Sure. Sure, they crowded around you. That didn't mean they were crazy about you. They just wanted to sit in the shade!


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 17, 2011)

OMGorsh... Anyone obsessively bashing anyone is as annoying as hell.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think of the belittled males as liberals whenever possible.. it does make the shows funnier...


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dumb is funny. It's just too bad  a lot people get their idenity from TV.


----------



## editec (Sep 20, 2011)

American television has been making Ameircan men look like clueless idiots ever since I was a young boy.

Anybody remember the premise of a show named HAZEL?

The premise is that a very affluent family is entirely dependent on the good common sense of their housekeeper.

Not only that, but the father, the man who apparently is some kind of extrmely well paid executive, is a BUFFOON compared to the wit and wisdom of this domestic.

Nearly family sitcom sets up the father to be a complete idiot, too. Starting with the Honeymooners (Kacklie Gleason) we see the same pattern.

Now why do you suppose this is?

It couldn't be because TV caters to women and children, could it?


----------



## derk (Sep 20, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Dumb is funny. It's just too bad  a lot people get their idenity from TV.



Remember this baby? A real popular avatar for quite a few people for a while.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 20, 2011)

derk said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb is funny. It's just too bad  a lot people get their idenity from TV.
> ...



lol I love Two and A Half Men.


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Dumb is funny. It's just too bad  a lot people get their idenity from TV.



You mean 'identity' ?  If so... The reality is quite the opposite... it seems.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 20, 2011)




----------



## uscitizen (Sep 20, 2011)

editec said:


> American television has been making Ameircan men look like clueless idiots ever since I was a young boy.
> 
> Anybody remember the premise of a show named HAZEL?
> 
> ...



You are on to something there.

Archie Bunker, Fred Flintstone, Homer Simpson, etc.


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

Fred Flinstone  and my bath beads  ohhh that so didn't stop at being *just* funny.  Efficiency sometimes requires a man's touch.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 20, 2011)

1melissa3 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb is funny. It's just too bad  a lot people get their idenity from TV.
> ...



yes idenity.


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

Obviously I am still playing catchup... I'd much rather be mustard. Really.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 20, 2011)

domonkoz said:


> something I blogged about, didn't spark the debate i was hoping for so I wanted to see what you all thought about this.  Enjoy
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Raymond is a comedy. I don't see how funny it would be if he beat the shit out of Deborah every week.......though it may be popular in Russia


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oe-Y-zSd5gs]Smartphone, dumb things - New GEICO Commercial - YouTube[/ame]

Lookit how dumb these men are... And how taken aback the woman is at her misfortune of having to work under the same roof as them... 

Shit's still funny, but the OP is correct.  Men are the last safe haven to attack without fear of repercussion.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> > This could not be a man cowering in his kitchen as his wife belittles him and drills him for answers like an Afghani terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TV _commercials_ portray men as inept idiots. It is pretty disgusting and not funny, for men are not inept idiots and neither are women. We're all doin` just fine.


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

'money' is the sacred craft of many witches, I suppose


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Smartphone, dumb things - New GEICO Commercial - YouTube
> 
> Lookit how dumb these men are... And how taken aback the woman is at her misfortune of having to work under the same roof as them...
> 
> Shit's still funny, but the OP is correct.  Men are the last safe haven to attack without fear of repercussion.


 
Fucked in the head women.... boasting to know something more than men who can manipulate machinery over their counterparts? ugh.... I'd likely stay the worm.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 20, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR4jA1yHqQs&feature=related]Male Bashing from Verizon (by McGarry Bowen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Iridescence (Sep 20, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> domonkoz said:
> 
> 
> > something I blogged about, didn't spark the debate i was hoping for so I wanted to see what you all thought about this.  Enjoy
> ...



Okay... I suppose... You go 'right' and I go 'left'.., I completely disagree with you on several levels. Comedy can mean the remedy, yet it can also mean 'come immediately'... among other things. Popular in Russia? Seriously? I don't bother with Russia's history... Or the show. Sometimes I wonder if I am the one paying attention or if I am... obviously playing catchup.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 20, 2011)

Cuyo said:


> Smartphone, dumb things - New GEICO Commercial - YouTube
> 
> Lookit how dumb these men are... And how taken aback the woman is at her misfortune of having to work under the same roof as them...
> 
> Shit's still funny, but the OP is correct.  Men are the last safe haven to attack without fear of repercussion.



Well, the woman is portrayed as a disapproving bitch so I'm not really seeing your point.


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm strong and understand the need of others to elevate themselves through belittling another.


----------



## Cuyo (Sep 20, 2011)

Ravi said:


> Cuyo said:
> 
> 
> > Smartphone, dumb things - New GEICO Commercial - YouTube
> ...



ahhh relax, I'm not offended.  And she's not portrayed as a bitch imo, just as being shocked at how childish those stupid, stupid men are.


----------

